# how to get started



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

there are very few people that sweep lots in my area and kinda thought it might be something to get into... but how does one go about it, i never see people out sweeping lots. Do places like menards, lowes, home depot, target, walmart all get lots sweeped? and how often?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

No they get them plowed


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

well in the winter... what about the rest of the year?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know the HD in my area used to years back get sweeped once a week..... now I don't think they get it done at all.....


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

unfortunately sweeping is becoming less common, more department stores care about the bottom line then they do about the looks of their properties


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's what gets swept, jobsites also sprayed, pavers (maybe for light snowfall) check trynex.com they are makers o snow x and Amie sweepers


----------

